# المنتديات الترفيهية > استراحة المنتدى >  >  نطور التثقف

## سجينة الآهات

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كيكغكم ؟؟؟.. عساكم بألف خير 

حبيت أطرح هذا الموضوع هنــا اولا وأخيرا للفائدة فقط !! 

وهو عبارة عن كل شخص يدخل ويحط لنا معلومة .. أو على هيأة سؤال وهو ككمان يجاويه 

.. مثلا : اسم ابنالقرد ..؟؟
اسمه الغشة 
 الله ولي التوفيق

----------


## سجينة الآهات

الأســـودان : التمر والماء

----------

